# Deputy Sheriff William K. Chadwell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff William K. Chadwell 
*Pickaway County Sheriff's Office
Ohio*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 24, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 70
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, December 24, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy William Chadwell was killed when he was struck by a vehicle while attempting to clear a fallen tree from Stout Road, in Washington Township.

He was off duty, en route to a private residence when he came upon the tree. He reported into dispatch and requested assistance from on duty deputies to remove it. As he waited for the other deputies to arrive, a vehicle struck the tree, knocking it into Deputy Chadwell.

Deputy Chadwell was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

Agency Contact Information
Pickaway County Sheriff's Office
PO Box 100
600 Island Road
Circleville, OH 43113

Phone: (740) 474-2176

_*Please contact the Pickaway County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Deputy Chadwell


----------

